#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-08
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comenzando el proyecto de php 
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-10
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-11
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: viendo tele
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-12
<hiko_hitokiri> buenos dias a todos
#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-13
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<di3gopa> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-pa 2010-11-14
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: comiendo
<eivar> hola!
<di3gopa> hola!
<di3gopa> haha
<eivar> :P
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
